

Graphics and UI/UX Designer wanted - lowglow

-THE CONCEPT<p>We’re an upcoming peer-to-peer car club for sports cars and luxury automobiles that allows members who own high-end cars to loan or rent them out to other members of our service on a daily, weekly or monthly basis. Our mission is to bring luxury and sports-cars rentals at bargain prices to consumers by eliminating the overheads of operating a commercial fleet and distribution network, and allowing members to rent from each other directly online.<p>-THE TEAM<p>We are based in San Francisco CA and you will be part of the early founding team that brings this product to market. The founders are seasoned entrepreneurs and have had multiple successful exits in the Internet space.
This is a rare chance to get involved really early with a startup with a great founding team and reap the benefits that come with it.  And did we mention, we have A list investors on board.<p>-THE ROLE AND OUR EXPECTATIONS<p>The position involves doing key web design and graphics for the website/product. As you will be the first and only UI and graphics designer, you will have a lot of flexibility and freedom in layouts and design. We're looking for a designer who can think like a product manager and is comfortable wearing both hats.<p>We're going to assume you're a bad-ass at Photoshop, CSS and HTML. We're going to assume that you have a keen eye for design, usability and product. Past experience building Web 2.0-style products with slick interfaces, AJAX and similar technologies will certainly help, but is not required.<p>-HOW TO APPLY<p>We respect your time and therefore are going to make this very simple. Just send us a short email with the following:
1. Quick Intro and why you're interested (aside from the obvious "I need a job...")
2. At-least 5 Links to your portfolio or previous work.
3. Anything extra that will help us see how awesome and swashbuckling you really are.<p>If we like your work, you'll hear from us within 24 hours.<p>-MOOLA!<p>Competitive compensation, with all the standard bells and whistles of benefits. We’re also open to having you working on this on the side (if you have a day job and don’t want to leave it just yet). 
At this stage, your portfolio and previous work (even if it is at school) will be the most important thing we look at. 
Looking forward to hearing from you!<p>Please send your resume and portfolio to : 
Murtaza@higear.com
======
lowglow
Posting this here for the start-up I work for because the community is
awesome, and I'd love a chance to give back to HN.

